# Eure lieblings Browsergames!



## Doktor Apfel  (3. Februar 2011)

Was sind eure lieblings Browsergames.Erzählt davon!.Meines ist Die2Nite.

In Die2Nite wird man am Spielbeginn in eine Stadt mit 30 verschiedenen Leuten gebracht,hört sich langweilig an?FALSCH jede Nacht greifen die Zombies an(und wollen euer Gehirn MUAHAH),man muss am Tag in die Wüste gehen,Sachen zum Schutz der Stadt sammeln u.s.w.

Jetzt seit ihr dran!


----------



## rolor (18. Februar 2011)

guten tag,

ich möchte hier mal ein spiel posten, das es wirklich in sich hat. man nehme zwei verschiedene kontinente einmal den nord und einmal den süd kontinent und diese zwei kontinente kämpfen gegeneinander...spielziel ist jeweils mit seinen freunden oder andere spieler in einer ally ein spielziel zu erreichen. der klassiker ist hierbei das ein kontinent eine gewisse burgenanzahl auf dem fremden kontinent halten muss...probierts einfach aus die kreuzzuege das onlinegame aus tradition

p.s. auf server 1 hat am 10.02.11 eine neue runde angefangen viel spass

hier noch ein paar daten zur neuen runde:

Neustart S1 10.02.2011
S1 startet am 10.02. um 14:30 Uhr

Diese Runde gibt es zwei wichtige Veränderungen im Gegensatz zu den alten Runden.
1. Die Karte ist limitiert und 125 Felder breit. Die Beschränkung wird höchstens dann aufgehoben, wenn wider erwarten mehr Spieler teilnehmen
2. Zu jeder Startburg jedes Spielers wird eine weitere, leere Burg generiert, die auf dem anderen Kontinent liegt. Diese leere Burg produziert genau die selben Gebäude und Einheiten, wie die Burg des Spielers. Ansonsten ist es aber eine ganz normale graue Burg und hängt nicht weiter mit der des Spielers zusammen.

Spielziel:
Eine Allianz muss mindestens 10 Burgen mit jeweils mindestens 2000 Punkten auf dem anderen Kontinent eine Woche lang besitzen.

Weitere Settings:
Siedlerreichweite: 40 Felder
Missireichweite : 60 Felder
Geschwindigkeit: 2x
Punkte für Burgen ausserhalb des eigenen Kontinents: x5, gegnerischer Kontinent x20.
Inseln können erst 60 Tage nach Serverstart besiedelt werden.

schaut doch mal vorbei unter www.die-kreuzzuege.de

Mit Zitat antworten






Doktor schrieb:


> Was sind eure lieblings Browsergames.Erzählt davon!.Meines ist Die2Nite.
> 
> In Die2Nite wird man am Spielbeginn in eine Stadt mit 30 verschiedenen Leuten gebracht,hört sich langweilig an?FALSCH jede Nacht greifen die Zombies an(und wollen euer Gehirn MUAHAH),man muss am Tag in die Wüste gehen,Sachen zum Schutz der Stadt sammeln u.s.w.
> 
> Jetzt seit ihr dran!


----------



## quake3nostalgik (30. März 2011)

Pennergame ist immer noch der Klassiker.
Ich glaube es ist jetzt schon das fünfte Jahr!


----------



## Berserkius (30. März 2011)

Bloodgame


----------



## EpicOrc (26. Juli 2011)

Denke dass momentan die Top 3 in Sachen Browsergames sogar recht klar

- Die Siedler Online
- Drakensang Online
- Lord of Ultima

sind. Ggf. noch Battlestar Galactica aufgrund ihres 3D PvP Environments. Auch wenn der Grind nervt und die Szenen innerhalb der Raumstationen eher peinlich sind.


----------



## Arosk (26. Juli 2011)

http://armorgames.com/play/11434/insectonator-zombie-mode

Immer wieder lustig ^^


----------

